# my new computer



## Alex_B (Apr 28, 2007)

.. decided to move these to an actual gallery 

1: them boxes arrived 







2: content






3: the fatherboard






4: again


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 28, 2007)

.... continued 

5: Mr Chip 






6: .. and his new home






7: open the door





8: finally moved in





9: The neighbourhood ... plus some air conditioning


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Apr 28, 2007)

good choices. I love my Gigabyte board, very reliable.

What Radeon card did you get?

and what is silent pipe? I haven't been keeping up with computer hardware since I've been poor 

Looks good.  Does your case have a window?  I'll have to snap some shots of my rig (dust it out first haha).  I've got a bunch of blue LED fans and a neon tube to give him some bling.


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 28, 2007)

xfloggingkylex said:


> What Radeon card did you get?



It is an XpertVision Radeon X1950 Pro Super, 512MB GDDR3, DVI, TV-out, PCIe.



> and what is silent pipe? I haven't been keeping up with computer hardware since I've been poor


I am poor now 

Well, silent pipe is basically just a heat conductor system which conducts the heat away from hot components on the mainboard.



> Looks good.  Does your case have a window?  I'll have to snap some shots of my rig (dust it out first haha).  I've got a bunch of blue LED fans and a neon tube to give him some bling.


No, since the window would be on the left side, which is facing the wall  (see image)


----------



## smyth (Apr 28, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> It is an XpertVision Radeon X1950 Pro Super, 512MB GDDR3, DVI, TV-out, PCIe.
> 
> I am poor now
> 
> ...


 
god, I love how your desk is so neat...mines a friggin mess lol.


----------



## PNA (Apr 28, 2007)

Great looking stuff.......good luck!!!


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Apr 29, 2007)

awesome, and great choice in video card.

I have been looking at the x850xt because newegg.com has it for sale for 70 bucks. I hear it competes with the X1650s but I'm not sure how true that is. Yeah I know its old hardware but it would still beat the x700 I got as a budget card to fit my PCIe slot with my new mobo. Either way the 850 is a big step up and would allow me to run AA and AF in my source games. It's a serious consideration.

Also, my computer currently faces the wall like that as well, but now I am thinking of moving it to the floor (since I have started using DAEMON tools to image my CD's, ie no changing disks). Just need to move the sub out of the way.


Looks like you have a great setup.


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 29, 2007)

smyth said:


> god, I love how your desk is so neat...mines a friggin mess lol.



well, then do something about it 

Actually now there is a small box on top of my computer where i store all that messy things like pens, some paper, unopened mail (bills of course ) when not needed.


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 29, 2007)

PNA said:


> Great looking stuff.......good luck!!!



Thanks! And it works already, everything is installed, I am quite happy. I was hard work to enter all those license keys for all that software which accumulated in my collection


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 29, 2007)

xfloggingkylex said:


> Also, my computer currently faces the wall like that as well, but now I am thinking of moving it to the floor (since I have started using DAEMON tools to image my CD's, ie no changing disks). Just need to move the sub out of the way.
> 
> 
> Looks like you have a great setup.



Thanks 

As for the sound, while at the computer i often use headphones, but it is also connected to my AV receiver & sound system (via the white cable channel on the left wall, can be seen in the image) in case I need some bass


----------



## bnz506 (Apr 29, 2007)

holy wow, ive never seen a table so clean.

I prefer my tables messy.


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 29, 2007)

bnz506 said:


> holy wow, ive never seen a table so clean.
> 
> I prefer my tables messy.



actually all my tables and desks at home are like the one shown... I just prefer it that way


----------



## nabero (Apr 29, 2007)

congrats on the new toy...but i have to agree...desk is so clean it's spooky!


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 29, 2007)

nabero said:


> congrats on the new toy...but i have to agree...desk is so clean it's spooky!



aww, come on, it actually is dirty! there is a fingerprint in the left front corner, you just cannot see it clearly on this image 

And there is some pizza crumbles on the ground, which are just too small to be seen


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 29, 2007)

Heya, wow. This looks good, Alex!
Neat-freak, who you are. 
Wow.
I think you'll feel physically ill in my home, should you come round to see me here once, like next year in May or so :shock: It just isn't in my nature to have my surroundings so tidy and clean!


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 29, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> Heya, wow. This looks good, Alex!
> Neat-freak, who you are.
> Wow.
> I think you'll feel physically ill in my home, should you come round to see me here once, like next year in May or so :shock: It just isn't in my nature to have my surroundings so tidy and clean!



actually, regarding other people'S places, I don't care if chaos reigns as long i have some steady ground to walk on, and as long as it is not sticky dirt all around.

I only feel ill if you live in a modern hyper-stylish apartment ... and it is messy so the interior design suffers from it.


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 30, 2007)

well I understood what the 1st photo was of, but then it kinda went over me head


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 30, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> I only feel ill if you live in a *modern hyper-stylish* apartment ... and it is messy so the interior design suffers from it.


 
No.
No worries.
I don't live in a _modern hyper-stylish_ apartment ... just in a normal house with garden in a village that no one knows (until May 2008!!!), which I share with three other persons, all of who bring along their own personalities and views on what is tidy and clean and what is not (with a tendency to "not"), so that does not make the task any easier for me :roll:--- this place is not downright dirty (outside my son's room before I was a kind mummy and cleaned it for him, last time ever in his life!), but looks "lived in".

As to how good your new computer is and whether these very tidy, tack sharp, nicely coloured photos show that I cannot say much... this is all "behmischer Derfer" for me. (Alex will understand).


----------

